# snuffly 3 week old



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

my DS ( 4 weeks old on tuesday) has been very snuffly and bunged up for over a week now.  Ive tried steaming him in the bathroom but its not cleared it.  Is there anything i can do to help him breathe at night? He gets so frustrated and i can hear him struggling. I have put a pillow in his cot which has helped loads (did try it under the mattress but that just made him slop to the side!). I used karvol on a tissue but didnt realise it was for babies over 3 months so ive not done it again.  

Thanks x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have you tried some saline nasal drops? Avaiable from Boots/Lloyds etc

This has been taken from the babycenter website:

''• If your baby is congested, elevate the head of the mattress with an old towel or two. Sleeping at an incline may help relieve your baby's postnasal drip. (Do not use pillows to prop your baby up -- they can pose a suffocation hazard -- or pillows under the mattress.) 

• Because babies are too young to blow their noses, the best way to help them breathe more easily is to wipe their noses. You can also apply petroleum jelly to the outside of your baby's nostrils to reduce irritation. If your child is having trouble breastfeeding with a stuffy nose, you may like to ask your GP to prescribe saline drops to apply to each nostril 15 minutes before a feed. Some parents then use a suction bulb to clear the nose of salt water and mucus. 

• Try a cool mist vaporiser to moisten the air. Or take your baby into the bathroom with you, turn on the hot water or shower, close the door, and sit in the steamy room for about 15 minutes. Remember to change your baby into dry clothes after the steam bath. ''

Hope this helps

jx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

thank you, got the drops, they seemed to clear his nose in an instant!


----------

